
Ask HN: Can SaaS businesses send email verification emails to users under GDPR? - nakodari
Under the upcoming GDPR law, once a new user signs up for an account after agreeing to the Terms of Service, can we send an email verification email to the user? Or do we need to take explicit consent for that and ask the user to click a button to send the verification email?<p>I&#x27;ve tried searching the web but haven&#x27;t found the answer yet.
======
termsfeed
That might fall under "legitimate interests" which you can read more about:

\- [https://www.mycustomer.com/marketing/data/gdpr-and-
legitimat...](https://www.mycustomer.com/marketing/data/gdpr-and-legitimate-
interest-what-is-it-and-have-you-got-it) \-
[https://kb.mailchimp.com/accounts/management/about-the-
gener...](https://kb.mailchimp.com/accounts/management/about-the-general-data-
protection-regulation)

~~~
nakodari
Thank you!

